# Brute rear tire has play



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I noticed my tire is slanted and I wiggled it top to bottom and noticed some play. Would that be the upper bushings, knuckle bushings, or the wheel bearings? I tried to remove the castle nutt but I'm going to have to take it to the shop and get them to loosen it for me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute21 said:


> I noticed my tire is slanted and I wiggled it top to bottom and noticed some play. Would that be the upper bushings, knuckle bushings, or the wheel bearings? I tried to remove the castle nutt but I'm going to have to take it to the shop and get them to loosen it for me.


Although it could be any of those things I would say Bearing first. I have 3000 hard miles on mine and the a-arm bushing are still like new so are the knuckle bushings...although mine are greasable...still, more wheel bearings and CV joints go more then anything else back there. Lugs are tight...right?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to agree with kawierider from the looks of your bike you are set up for mud and water, bearings would be my first guess


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep I agree, time for wheel bearings..


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep dsound like a wheel bearing. I replaced mine 3 times in 900 miles running big tires in the mud.


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with wheel bearings. Try taking the wheel off and see if you can move the hub similar to the way the wheel moves.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Everybody is right I removed the wheel bearing and it was loose inside . Thanks again mimb members


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

How hard is it to replace the wheel bearings? I am going to replace the front and rear wheel bearings this weekend. Along with the upper a-arm bearing rebuild. Got everything from American star racing.

I did a search, but didnt find it in the how to section


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

not hard at all to replace the Rear wheel bearings. 1.)Take tire off 2.) take hub off 3.)take knuckle off and bang the shot out of it to get the old bearings out. and throw them in and your ready to rip. the front is the same way except you will have to take more stuff off.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I put the wheel bearing back on and still got a tad bit of slack. Only other guess is my cv joint. How can I tell if its bad?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

The cv joint wont have anything to with your wheel having slack moving up and down. Check your bushings in your a arms on the frame and on the hub.
You will have some movement in it though even if there is nothing wrong with them.


----------

